
The Coming Obsolescence of Animal Meat - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/04/just-finless-foods-lab-grown-meat/587227/
======
mdaniel
Just today I was listening to the Freakonomics episode on this topic and it
was interesting (as they usually are):
[http://freakonomics.com/podcast/meat/](http://freakonomics.com/podcast/meat/)

